# Terrible Puppy Mill - Upstate NY



## redbirddog

We have a terrible, heartbreaking situation in Upstate New York. The Otsego County SPCA is overwhelmed with the number of dogs they are going to have to take in and they have asked for help.



> From the ridgeback list, requests from the NY shelter handling the dogs.
> Please be very careful what is said in public, it could undermine their case
> with the courts. They
> > would like for everyone to remove any Facebook postings that include
> > the name of the kennel and the proprietor, until after they have
> > possession of all the dogs.So if anyone has made any public postings,? please
> delete any
> > previous postings that included the kennel or man's name (until after
> > the dogs are all safe).By the way, if anyone is wondering, Liz called me
> (original poster, not me)
> > because she is trying to un-do the incorrect information that was
> > disseminated on the internet, and specifically on Facebook, and she
> > would really prefer that the kennel/man's name is not disseminated on
> > public forums for now. ?When I asked how we can best help her help the
> > dogs, she said they will need monetary donations to help with vet bills,
> > boarding fees, and ongoing care.?


[I'll keep people posted as to how you can help if vizsla rescue needs help. Hopefully there are not many vizslas here. Do NOT call NY vizsla rescue or the shelters up there. They are busy enough without answering hundreds of phone calls. NY vizsla rescue will let us know what they need if they need help. [/color]
========================================


RBD[/size][/i]


----------



## redbirddog

VCGNY,VCNNJ,VCLI,VCCNE and New Hope all know about this. As regional coordinator, I am waiting for further word before gathering the troops!

Stephanie Fischer


RBD


----------



## SweetCaroline

Thanks for posting redbirddog!


----------



## pippa31

RBD,

please keep us in the loop up here. I am from Upstate NY originally and my parents still live there. If there is anything I can do to help, I'd like to know what.

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

Oh those poor babys!!! Some people!!!! 

Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## luv2laugh

This is horrible! Thank you for sharing it though.


----------



## Suliko

This is so horrible, just breaks my heart :'(

I did a google on this guy and his kennels, and found this thread. In the last post on page 2, a woman working there describes the conditions the dogs were in including a litter of newborn Vizslas... so heart-wrenching...: http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/south-side-dogs-worchester-new-york-c248481.html?page=2


----------



## redbirddog

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/south-side-dogs-worchester-new-york-c248481.html

Wow Suliko, page one was loaded with negative comments about this place also. 

RBD


----------



## threefsh

I HATE hearing stories like this... especially ones that involve precious Vs.  I hope this man is prevented from ever owning animals again.

We are in the CA Bay Area, but if they need a place for a V we can foster.


----------



## kristen

This story breaks my heart :'(


----------



## MAPLEBABY

Wow this frank guy sounds just so horrible. It's really sad that a lot of people are not aware of the importance of finding a reputable breeder and make this type of a puppy mill businessman thrive until now. If anyone who does a little bit of research I'm sure they will come across numerous websites about how to find a good breeder and what to watch out for.. This guy breeds 3 different breeds at this mysterious location where no pics can be found and doesn't show any info on the parent dogs. It's sad such a thing existed but at least he is busted and dogs can have a chance to live in a loving home as somebody's companion.


----------



## nicoledeez

I follow New Hope Vizsla rescue on facebook and it looks like this is the puppy mill they were just posting about! I have an application in to the rescue foundation and would love to foster/forever home a pup. This really just breaks my heart. 

Redbirddog, please let me know if you hear anything concrete!


----------



## redbirddog

Posted this evening at Yahoo Vizsla Talk list serve from Stephanie Fischer:



> Just a quick update for everyone. I am still waiting for a call back from
> the head of the shelter. I am sure she is inundated with phone calls. I
> understand they have taken quite a few dogs and have gotten them vetted.
> They are now being kenneled at the spca or a kennel they work with. I have
> no number yet on Vizslas. I was concerned about temperament. The assistant
> said even hungry, the V's were quite loving.
> 
> Please lets not inundate the shelter with phone calls. I will do my best
> to keep everyone in the loop. Unfortunately, we have to sit back and
> wait...patiently.




RBD


----------



## jakersmomma

Oh please let us know......we'd be happy to take one.......my heart breaks for those poor dogs. We are only in Michigan and could drive there.


----------



## redbirddog

Update and fact corrections:[/color]



> Good morning,
> 
> I just got off the phone with Liz Mackey, the head of the SPCA in
> Cooperstown. Here are the facts:
> 
> NONE of the dogs were left outside chained to barrels. They were all
> housed in kennels. This was a rumor that needs to be stopped.
> 
> There are 85 dogs of 4 different breeds in total. About 48 of them are
> vizslas. They have 26 dogs in their possession already. All will need vet
> care. The state troopers, SPCA and the vets will continue to go out to the
> site and gather the dogs within the parameters of the law.
> 
> The dogs will be housed until all the necessary legal work is done, then
> Liz will be in contact with me to start the placement process. We are
> hoping that Frank will not get his dogs back.
> 
> Please do not call the shelter. She and her staff must attend to the dogs
> already there.
> 
> We will be setting up a fund for monetary donations. Please keep an eye
> out for that email.
> 
> This email will also be going to all the clubs in the northeast, as well as
> V-talk and facebook pages. Please lets stop all the rumors and wait for
> the facts!
> 
> Thank you,


Stephanie Fischer
Northeast Regional Rescue Coordinator VCA
President & Rescue Chair
Vizsla Club of Long Island
_www.vcli.net_ (http://www.vcli.net/)


----------



## Ozkar

I hope that cruel arsehole gets what Karma dictates he deserves for such a heinous act. 

I applaude all of you who have already made offers to adopt or foster some of these animals. I wish I was there to help too. Hopefully, all the dogs will be healthy enough in physical and mental condition to be saved. I know for sure all the V's will be homed as V owners are some of the most compassionate I know! 

Good work posting that up RBD.


----------



## redbirddog

> We can do nothing at this point, simply be prepared to help financially if the
> dogs have to stay in the shelter while the wheels of justice move along, To
> foster if they are allowed to be released for fostering..


From Yahoo Vizsla Talk to the question, "What can we do?"

RBD


----------



## Mischa

Ozkar said:


> I hope that cruel arsehole gets what Karma dictates he deserves for such a heinous act.
> 
> I applaude all of you who have already made offers to adopt or foster some of these animals. I wish I was there to help too. Hopefully, all the dogs will be healthy enough in physical and mental condition to be saved. I know for sure all the V's will be homed as V owners are some of the most compassionate I know!
> 
> Good work posting that up RBD.


It is sad what we humans will do for a buck...
I'm amazed that puppy mills can even continue to operate with all of the knowledge out there about them.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/12/petland-usa-relies-on-puppy-mills.html



> It is sad what we humans will do for a buck...
> I'm amazed that puppy mills can even continue to operate with all of the knowledge out there about them.


As long as there are pet stores that sell dogs and internet selling breeders that will ship a dog to anyone, then people will breed for a buck or a pound. 

A friend of mine from England told me after Yogi, the Vizsla, won Crufts in 2009 that the Vizsla became very popular in the UK and Vizsla rescue became very busy shortly after that. 

The popularity here in the US of the Vizsla is shown by 48 of the dogs being Vizslas in this one commercial breeder's operation. 

I do not believe that there will not be 48 Vizlsa born to hobby breeders in all of California, Oregon and Washington this year.

Education about commerical breeders is tough because PETA would stop all breeding if they could. 

Support hobby breeders and educate those who you talk to about the differences. Here is a post that highlights the differences.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/dont-support-backyard-breed.html

RBD


----------



## redbirddog

> From the ridgeback list, requests from the NY shelter handling the dogs.
> Please be very careful what is said in public, it could undermine their case
> with the courts. They would like for everyone to remove any Facebook postings that include
> the name of the kennel and the proprietor, until after they have possession of all the dogs.
> 
> So if anyone has made any public postings,
> 
> * please delete any previous postings that included the kennel or man's name
> (until after the dogs are all safe).*
> 
> By the way, if anyone is wondering, Liz called me (original poster, not me)
> 
> because she is trying to un-do the incorrect information that was disseminated on the internet, and specifically on Facebook, and she would really prefer that the kennel/man's name is not disseminated on public forums for now.
> 
> When I asked how we can best help her help the dogs, she said they will need monetary donations to help with vet bills, boarding fees, and ongoing care.


_*From post on Yahoo Vizsla Talk.*_
RBD


----------



## redbirddog

January 24, 2012 

"We cannot begin to express our appreciation to all of you who have supported the Susquehanna SPCA during this situation. 

*Just to update you, we have currently removed 46 dogs from their situation.* 

The dogs that have been removed have been placed in area Shelters, Veterinary Hospitals and boarding facilities. 

The support that we have received from local Shelters, Vets and Boarding facilities has been fantastic. Some of these facilities that have taken in these dogs are donating the vet care, medicine, food and boarding while others are charging a daily fee. At this time, the Susquehanna SPCA is accepting monetary donations through our website at:

http://www.susquehannaspca.org/ 

You can do so by clicking on the top right corner on “Support Us” and using the PayPal link. You can also send donations directly to our Shelter at 4841 State Highway 28, Cooperstown, NY 13326.

The monetary donations received are going towards all the dogs from the cruelty case to cover vet care, meds, food and boarding. We have also received from the public dog food, blankets, sheets and towels. 

The support that we have received from the local public has been phenomenal. We solely rely on the public for support in running the daily operations of our small Shelter. 

We will provide updates on the situation via our website and our Facebook page. 

Again, our thanks and appreciation. "
Sincerely yours, 
Elizabeth Mackey 
Executive Director 


4841 State Highway 28, Cooperstown, NY 13326 (607) 547-8111 
Susquehannaspca.org


----------



## nicoledeez

Thanks for the updates Redbirddog. I've been in direct contact with Debra at New Hope so i'm staying in the loop. Someone also posted a video of the dog seizure from a news outlet in NY. Breaks my heart and makes me insanely angry. I've reached out and will help in any way I can whether it be fostering or adopting or anything else!


----------



## threefsh

http://www.wktv.com/news/local/Dogs-removed-from-kennel-amid-investigation-into-neglect-138000833.html

From the breeder's website: "We plan a breeding well in advance and at the most, once a year..."

Did you see how many puppies they carried out in that news clip???


----------



## nicoledeez

Yeah, this guy is a piece of work. He's definitely using them as breeding machines :-(


----------



## pippa31

This has been absolutely heartbreaking to follow. I hope this jerk NEVER gets his dogs back.


----------



## redbirddog

"Below is the latest on the Southside Kennel situation. I spoke with Liz
Mackey yesterday and she assures me the dogs that are now being housed with
the SPCA and various kennels are warm, happy and all putting on weight.
The shelters up that way have large yards for the dogs to run and play, so
they are being exercised and socialized.
I will be getting a count of the Vizslas in their custody hopefully today.
I also want to thank everyone for their donations. The SPCA is
overwhelmed with the generosity and kindness of the Vizsla community."

Stay tuned,

Stephanie Fischer
President & Rescue Chair
Vizsla Club of Long Island
_www.vcli.net_ (http://www.vcli.net)
Northeast Regional Rescue Coordinator, VCA

February 3, 2012 
*Area kennel owner faces 49 counts of abuse *​Staff Report 

"Two people were arrested Thursday following an investigation that began in late December at a Worcester farm, state police at Oneonta said. 

South Side Dogs kennel owner Frank M. Popolizio, 65, of Schenectady, was charged with 49 counts of animal abuse, troopers said. Farm manager Corrinne A. Kindt, 26, of Central Bridge, was charged with seven counts of animal abuse, police said. 

Animal abuse is a class A misdemeanor under the state Agriculture and Markets law, Oneonta station Commander Sgt. Marc Barbera said. The maximum penalty on each count is a year in jail and a $1,000 fine, he said.

The investigation began after troopers were tipped off by a former employee regarding possible malnourished dogs.

About 45 dogs were taken before the arrests and were in the care of the local Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals and Oneonta veterinarian Joan Puritz. 

About 50 dogs remain at the facility on the farm, which also breeds dogs for sale. In addition to the dogs, there were an unspecified number of cows and horses at the location, Barbera said. 

The arrests were made Thursday because the dogs that needed to be removed for health reasons had been taken, he said. 

According to the veterinarian working with the troopers, the other dogs were in good enough health to remain, he said. 

A call to the SPCA for comment Thursday on the condition of the dogs was not returned. 

An employee of Puritz said that some of the 10 to 12 dogs she was caring for have been sent to the SPCA. There are still four to six being cared for, office manager Stefan Marikovics said.

The two arrested were arraigned in Worcester Town Court to return March 6. 

Popolizio was released on $9,800 bail, and Kindt was released on $1,400 bail. 

The kennel failed a Jan. 6 state Agriculture and Markets inspection and has 30 days to correct the deficiencies"


----------



## redbirddog

http://www.susquehannaspca.org/news.html

Update from the SPCA. The first picture of the Vizsla rescued is disturbing. But then the second is the same dog three weeks later. 

I hope they neuter this breeder.

RBD


----------



## Ozkar

How could anyone with an ounce of compassion do that to ANY living creature???? Let alone a gorgeous Vizsla????? They must have incredibly black hearts. I hope the prosecutors display those disgusting images over and over to the Judge or Jury and that they give them maximum sentencing. That is absolutely abhorrent!


----------



## jakersmomma

Oh my....I literally just burst into tears looking at that picture. How horrifying! I don't understand why he would get to keep any of his animals.


----------



## texasred

That picture is just heartbreaking. Its so nice to see the other pictures of her gaining weight and being a happy vizsla. I hope all the dogs get loving homes with family's that will be patient and help them work through any problems that this man caused.


----------



## Aimless1

I am still speechless ... and mortified.


----------



## Kobi

jakersmomma said:


> Oh my....I literally just burst into tears looking at that picture. How horrifying! I don't understand why he would get to keep any of his animals.


I agree. I understand that this is being done by law, but I don't think any human with a heart would say that that man has a right to care for any living being, whether it's a human or an animal.


----------



## threefsh

I was in shock not only by how thin the Vizsla was, but did you see all the sores covering the dogs paws/legs??? Also, the poor thing's ears were all tattered on the edges. What kind of horrific treatment was this dog subjected to? :'(

*edit* - I just noticed the super long nails as well. The overall appearance of the dog shows that the evil man who owned this kennel was in it for the money and could care less about the condition of his dogs.


----------



## pippa31

I felt sick seeing that first picture and then promptly burst into tears. Those poor dogs - I can't even imagine the conditions they were living in. I want all dogs removed from this kennel NOW. The law sucks - no second chances for people like this guy. How do you live with yourself?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## redbirddog

http://thedailystar.com/localnews/x1391759802/Dogs-seized-from-local-kennel-get-love-food

Update from one of the local newspapers, The Daily Star.

Blue Buffalo dog food comes through. Good folks.

RBD


----------



## datacan

Makes me feel good I bought Blue, (LID) mixing it with raw chicken and turkey. Dog loves it.


----------



## redbirddog

Go back to the Opening Post if you don't remember Frank Popolizio and South Side dogs.

RBD

Posted yesterday on Yahoo Group: Vizsla Talk 

"Frank Popolizio issued a press release today, entitled "South Side Dogs Owner
Frank Popolizio Announces Rise in Vizsla Ownership".

I have a feeling the title alone makes a few of you queasy. It goes on to say
"When clients select these highly adaptable animals from the specialist breeders
at South Side Dogs, they will be receiving the highest quality Vizslas found at
any of the leading North American breeders."

Too bad none of us have the money to pursue a court case over that libel."

The whole thing:

http://www.pr.com/press-release/415717


-Sarah & the Zs

Another Yahoo Vizsla Talk member states:

"Linda is correct that litigation is still pending. The next court case is
June 5. Please DO NOT contact the local shelter, as they are a small
organization and do not have the time nor manpower to be deluged with phone
calls again, as they were back in December. The shelter manager was sent this
article by me when it first appeared and asked what we, as a vizsla
community can do. 
The dogs that were seized back in December were only the ones
in medical need. This is the law. Most of them are living a wonderful
life as fosters in homes.

He has been selling puppies all along advertising on
many different websites. Horrible, yes. Illegal no. Hopefully with all
the press releases by the local papers, people interested will Google his
name or kennel and be aware.

I will update the yahoo groups when I hear the outcome of the next trial.
These trials take place in the afternoon at about 4:30.

Again, we need to support the SPCA in their efforts with all the dogs
seized. Donations are still needed. Lets not take time away from their care
with the animals to have to answer calls and emails. I will do my best as
the appointed point person to keep everyone up to date.

Thank you,

Stephanie Fischer
President and Rescue Chair
Vizsla Club of Long Island


----------



## threefsh

Eek! I can't believe that creep is still selling dogs! 

Everyone who has a Vizsla blog should write about his horrid "kennel" and make sure that we can at least keep our readers from buying his puppies.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/internet-vizslas-beware.html

Threefsh, Good idea. Blog posts get hits when people look up names of people and kennels.

The light of day shining on internet breeders is our best option. Shared knowledge is power.

RBD


----------



## Suliko

This is truly unbelievable!! I can't believe he's even allowed to have any dogs under his "care"!


----------



## threefsh

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/internet-vizslas-beware.html
> 
> Threefsh, Good idea. Blog posts get hits when people look up names of people and kennels.
> 
> The light of day shining on internet breeders is our best option. Shared knowledge is power.
> 
> RBD


I hope you don't mind, but I'm re-posting on my blog (with a link to your page). I've had several people recently contact me and say they are following my blog and are considering getting a Vizsla pup. If I can at least prevent these people from buying a puppy mill dog, I will be happy.


----------



## redbirddog

> Hi All,
> 
> The judge set a bond of $85,000, which Frank must pay in 5 business days.
> That brings us to next Tuesday again at 4. The SPCA felt very positive
> about this decision.
> 
> I will have more of the legalities for you tomorrow when the SPCA shelter
> manager gets the details from their lawyer.
> 
> Lets all keep thinking positive and stay tuned!
> 
> Stephanie Fischer
> President & Rescue Chair


I'll keep those of you interested posted as I get more. Have to sell a lot of "pure breds" to make up $85,000.

RBD


----------



## redbirddog

Update for those who have been following this case:
RBD


_WORCESTER, N.Y. (WKTV) - "A kennel owner in Otsego County charged with animal abuse faces additional charges after a six week investigation. Police say Frank Michael Popolizio scammed customers across the country out of more than $26,000. 

Popolizio, 66, is the owner of "South Side Stables" and "South Side Farms" in Worcester. The Otsego County Sheriff's Department says over the past five years Popolizio has been taking money as down payment for livestock-- and never following through with the purchases. 

The department's investigation started back in September 2011, when a customer complained that she sent Popolizio $2,100 as a down payment for miniature livestock but never received any animals or her money back. Further investigation revealed Popolizio allegedly stole $26,435 from several customers over the past five years. Officials say he engaged in an ongoing fraudulent scam. Deputies say there are victims in at least five states including Virginia, Maryland, California, Pennsylvania and New York. 

The Otsego County Sheriff's Department says there could be more victims out there. If you think you were a victim give them a call at (607) 547-4363.

Popolizio is charged with scheme to defraud, petit larceny and grand larceny. He was arrested Monday afternoon when he showed up to court on previous animal abuse charges. Back in January dozens of neglected dogs were removed from his stables. He was charged with 49 counts of animal cruelty.

If convicted on the new charges, Popolizio faces 26 years in prison"
_

http://www.wktv.com/news/crime-reports/Kennel-owner-already-charged-with-animal-abuse-is-now-accused-of-scamming-customers-157362445.html


Watch the video of the newscaster and the pictures. Shows Vizslas in his kennels.

Pass the word. Slick internet ads and wonderful pictures of farms and healthy dogs can hide this type of puppy mill operation. 

I'm hoping potential Vizsla owners don't fall for the promises.

These operations prey on the puppy buyer who has to have a Vizsla *NOW*..

Like wine, the best take time. Cheap-quick dogs are like rock gut wine. Might get you high for a minute but cost you dearly in the long run.

Do your research. Get involved with breeders. Ask lots of questions. Go see the breeder and the dogs. Never buy sight unseen.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith

Looks like Popo is going to a cage and his pups I hope are going to good homes ! there is some justice there - I hope they take all his assets - Thankyou RBD for the update - let us know how the trial goes


----------



## OttosMama

RBD - did you hear the update? ;D


----------



## redbirddog

"It is with great joy that I can now say the dogs are officially the
"property" of the SPCA and the foster families who want to can now keep their
beloved family members. Hooray!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

As soon as I have any further info, I will post.

If anyone is interested in adopting one of the dogs not spoken for, please
email me privately."

Stephanie Fischer
President & Rescue Chair
Vizsla Club of Long Island
Northeast Regional Rescue Coordinator, VCA


----------



## texasred

That's the best news I have heard in a long time.


----------



## redbirddog

This story started 11 months ago. Vizsla Rescue organizations show that angels do walk the earth with us mere mortals: - RBD


"Dear fellow vizsla owners.

On this weekend of giving thanks, I want to express my sincere gratitude to
all those individuals who have donated to our Southside Kennel Fund, as
well as the following clubs:

The Vizsla Rescue Fund
Vizsla Club of America Welfare Foundation
Miami Valley Vizsla Club
Conestoga Vizsla Club
Connecticut Valley Vizsla Club
Vizsla Club of Greater New York
Vizsla Club of the Carolinas
Tampa Bay Vizsla Club
Vizsla Club of Long Island

I cannot tell you how much the families have appreciated all of your
generosity. Chance, the second puppy has made it through hip surgery with flying
colors. Kody, the first puppy to have surgery is up and running around.
Nicole has just come back from her first vacation at the Outer Banks. At 9
she finally was free to run and swim at the beach. Dukie,age 7, who now
lives in Ontario Canada is finally a real Vizsla. His owners found him
standing on the countertop in the kitchen. He had just finished all the bread
in the bread basket and proceeded to empty the cabinet of baggies. Rose is
still enjoying watching Jeopardy on the couch with her owner,Trudy. We now
have Mercedes who we renamed Molly. She has learned the fine art of sleeping
on my shoulder in bed at night with my other 2. She has not gone a night
without being covered, as I promised her she will never be cold or hungry
again! Not a day goes by that I don't get an email or text from someone.

I also want to thank everyone for their phone calls and emails of support.
Without all of you to help me through, this would have been a far more
stressful road to travel.

I have included the original email below as a reminder.

I wish everyone a happy and healthy holiday season!"

Stephanie Fischer
President & Rescue Chair
Vizsla Club of Long Island
_www.vcli.net_ (http://www.vcli.net)
Northeast Regional Rescue Coordinator,VCA



> The Southside Kennel Story
> 
> 
> Back in January, an email went out over Vizsla talk about the horrible
> conditions dogs were being kept at Southside Kennels in Worcester, New York.
> Being the New York rescue coordinator, as well as the Northeast regional
> rescue coordinator for the Vizsla Club of America, I contacted the SPCA. The
> details of the story were not completely true, but the bottom line was that
> 4 shorthaired breeds were being housed outside, without adequate food in
> the middle of the winter in upstate New York. The Cooperstown SPCA, along with
> the state troopers went in and took 45 of the dogs that were in medical
> need. 19 of those dogs were Vizslas, from puppies to a 9 year old. All were
> severely malnourished, and some of the older ones had mammary and mast cell
> tumors. The SPCA took care of the urgent medical need. Only emergency care
> was allowed to be done, as these were still the “property” of Southside.
> The court case dragged on for 5 months. In that time, because of the way the
> law is written and the SPCA’s limitations on medical care, we had to put
> down a Vizsla, in pain, with grade 3 mast cell. It absolutely broke my
> heart. Through the following 5 months, 11 of the dogs were placed into in
> foster
> care. When the case was won, 9 of those 11 families adopted their dogs and
> we found homes for the rest. The dogs are as far south as Knoxville
> Tennessee, and as far north as Ontario Canada. The prerequisite for placement
> was
> that you had to have had, or currently have Vizslas and you could not work
> full time.
> The adoption fees were pooled and a check was given to the Cooperstown
> SPCA to help reimburse some of the $85,000 in expenses they had from this
> case. If broken down by breed, approximately $38,000 was for the Vizslas.
> Because the dogs were not legally turned over to the SPCA until June 12,
> spay and neuter could not be done at the SPCA. Families agreed to spay and
> neuter at their local vet. What we did not count on, nor did we have any way
> of knowing was the possibility of extraordinary vet bills that would come
> along with these poor dogs. When Nicole was picked up from the kennel
> fostering her for the SPCA, they said she was urinating frequently. By the time
> she made it to her new home in Virginia, she needed to be seen at 9 at night
> on a Friday at the emergency hospital for a massive urinary tract
> infection that was overlooked, in the amount of $812.75. For some of the older
> girls
> like Nicole and Missie, the spays ended up with massive blood loss due to
> endometriosis and over breeding. Transfusions followed. These bills were
> over $3000. At least 3 of the puppies have moderate to severe hip dysplasia,
> as diagnosed by the University of Tennessee Veterinary School. Cody just
> underwent surgery for a FHO (removal of the Femoral head) and is in rehab.
> His bill to date is $1957. Duke, who is one of the older boys underwent his
> neuter and then ended up in emergency care with severe gastritis 3 days
> later. His bill was $2600. Yoshi, at 6, had his neuter, but along with that
> came removal of 3 teeth and a bill of $942.12.
> My husband and I, along with our 2 dogs spent a week at the end of August
> visiting with some of these dogs and their families. I can tell you that all
> are doing extremely well. They have gone from being kennel dogs that did
> not know how to play, lie on a bed, play with toys or run free to almost
> regular Vizslas. They are all still a bit shy, but they are coming along. My
> heart was bursting with joy.
> What I am asking for is monetary help. All of these families did an
> extraordinary job of bringing these poor babies into their home and bring them
> out
> of their shells. What they should not have to do is take on extraordinary
> expenses so early on. We do not know the medical histories on these dogs,
> which add to the problems. The handwriting is on the wall that the
> Southside issue will repeat itself again this winter. The kennel has not been
> shut
> down and complaints are still pouring in to the Department of Agriculture.
> You can read about each of these dogs stories in our newsletter, which can
> be found on the DONATE page of our website.
> _http://www.vcli.net/?page_id=2216_ (http://www.vcli.net/?page_id=2216) .
> Nicole’s story will be in our
> next issue.
> I am reaching out to the other local clubs, as well as Vizsla talk and VCA
> rescue for additional help.
> So far the total expenses paid out by the foster families, the VCLI, etc.
> is close to $11,000, with 2 of the puppies not yet having surgery. No
> amount is too small. The Vizsla community rallied around these dogs when I
> needed help in placement, let’s do it again with their medical care.
> Again, the donate button can be found on our website _www.vcli.net_
> (http://www.vcli.net/) at the top of the page.


----------



## texasred

Its sad to know this puppy mill is still in business.
We all need to step up and help the rescues that take on the daunting task of helping these dogs to live a normal life.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

I can't donate much as Dozer's medical expenses are still soaring but this also means I know what it's like to bare that burden. So I'll be doing my part.


----------

